# IF *spoiler* is There AND Wins?



## RainmakerV2

Will the smarks take over and try to ruin it? Feels like it could be Batista 2014 ish.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

They should because Rousey winning would suck.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Rick Sanchez said:


> They should because Rousey winning would suck.


Who else are you putting in that spot though? You know the women are gonna main event night 1, and you know it's gonna be Becky. So what's bigger or as big as Lunch vs. Rousey? There's no one on RAW at the moment, she's already gone through Bianca, I mean personally I'd like to see Ripley get it and have a real run with crowds as a babyface, but she's stuck in the dumb shit with Nikki Ash, so like, what else ya got?


----------



## thorn123

She is the most legit and should win easy


----------



## AuthorOfPosts

If she shows up she should win. If she does come back she should as a heel. Wasted her last run being a babyface for most of it when it was obvious that's not for her. Her best period was the build up to WM as a heel.


----------



## Rankles75

AuthorOfPosts said:


> If she shows up she should win. If she does come back she should as a heel. Wasted her last run being a babyface for most of it when it was obvious that's not for her. Her best period was the build up to WM as a heel.


If she’s coming back, she’s going after Big Bore Bex, so she will be a face.


----------



## Stellar

It's probably an unpredictable reaction for Ronda because she did leave as a heel with some fans (not all) tired of her. I think that she will get mostly cheered just because shes been gone for awhile and we currently have two heel women's Champs.

I myself don't want Ronda to win because she can get a title shot without the Royal Rumble event.


----------



## thorwold

Depends how they book it. If she throws out someone like Bianca or Sasha, then probably she's getting boo'd, yeah. If she just comes in at the end, isn't there long enough to piss everyone off and tosses someone like Charlotte I feel like she'll be alright. They have a habit in recent times of booking these matches about as bad as possible, so my hopes are not high, but fingers crossed.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

I'd like to see Alexa win, it would make the most sense, but since WWE doesn't have any interest in allowing her to run with being on top in the form of having a title even with great merch sales and being over as hell with the fans, Ronda would be the next most logical choice. Who else realistically would be a good person to win the Rumble if not them? Charlotte? That would suck and make zero sense with her being champion. Bianca? She won last year, it would be a waste to have her win this year. Sasha? Wasting a Road to WM story line on the most overrated woman on the roster, who could still get in the title picture without ruining the rumble. Lita? Attitude Era star who is way past her prime. Mickie? Impact champion means nothing, way past her prime on top of that. People are bitching about Rousey, but who else makes sense? I personally would rather see Rhea than Ronda, but I can admit that Ronda would be the bigger draw here at this time since they buried Rhea with the superhero shit.


----------



## Not Lying

Depends, she'll be cheered vs Charlotte but booed vs Sasha or Asuka.


----------



## tommo010

I mean Rousey winning makes sense if she does indeed return tomorrow, whether people like or not a Becky v Ronda one on one is probably the biggest womens match they can put on at Mania this year.


----------



## peowulf

Dammit, I read Rusev and got excited there for a moment.


----------



## Freelancer

If she is there she will win, and then bury the entire women's roster until she leaves again


----------



## RainmakerV2

The Definition of Technician said:


> Depends, she'll be cheered vs Charlotte but booed vs Sasha or Asuka.



Ehhhhhh maybe. Remember the one Roman won, I think the thought was, well, if we leave him with Big Show and Kane, no one will wanna see those 2 old fucks win so they'll have to cheer. Didn't work. If it comes down to Rousey and Charlotte I could still see the crowd shitting on it. Maybe I'm overestimating the smark hate for Rousey, but I thought it was pretty high up there especially late in her run. Remember the crowd had an orgasm when Charlotte demolished her at Survivor Series.


----------



## Not Lying

RainmakerV2 said:


> Ehhhhhh maybe. Remember the one Roman won, I think the thought was, well, if we leave him with Big Show and Kane, no one will wanna see those 2 old fucks win so they'll have to cheer. Didn't work. If it comes down to Rousey and Charlotte I could still see the crowd shitting on it. Maybe I'm overestimating the smark hate for Rousey, but I thought it was pretty high up there especially late in her run. Remember the crowd had an orgasm when Charlotte demolished her at Survivor Series.


Yeah I don’t think smarks hate her as much as they wanted to cheer Becky, and her looking butthurt by the boos made the crowd boo her even more.
I don’t see it as a Reigns 2015 scenario at all.


----------



## RainmakerV2

The Definition of Technician said:


> Yeah I don’t think smarks hate her as much as they wanted to cheer Becky, and her looking butthurt by the boos made the crowd boo her even more.
> I don’t see it as a Reigns 2015 scenario at all.



Maybe not Reigns 2015, but if it gets down to Rousey and Charlotte and it's pretty obvious Rousey is winning, I could see a good amount of boos flowing in. Not chanting for refunds and shit like Reigns 2015 of course, but more boos than cheers.


----------



## Butt Soup

They should ruin it.


----------



## Inside Cradle

I think the crowd would take a massive dump on it. Personally, I wouldn't mind seeing her there or winning it as it'd be a major moment. I don't see it though.


----------



## Chan Hung

Ronda needs a Lesnar type of gimmick. Come back, destroy everyone.


----------



## InexorableJourney

They should drop everything for Ronnie.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

I thought Rousey was great, took to wrestling as good as anyone not named Kurt Angle or Brock Lesnar. She got great matches out of Nia Jax- twice! The only other person to pull off that miracle is Bayley.

Was the smark hate just because she was pushed strongly? Because her star power and performances warranted it. I'm glad the IWC wasn't as big during the Attitude Era- can only imagine the amount of shit Austin and Rock would have got.

I hope she does win. That said, I'd also be really happy with a Sasha or Bayley win. The Women's Rumble seems far more open than the men's, with Big E being one of the only realisitic winners right now- unless Roman or Brock lose their title match and enter the Rumble.


----------



## PavelGaborik

It would be pretty hilarious.

Dropping everything for a part-timer who absolutely sucks would be massively disrespectful to the women who show up weekly and work their asses off, so it would make a lot of sense.


----------



## ElTerrible

I was about to ask who is currently the most over female babyface in WWE and that´s who Rousey will eliminate last.


----------



## Prosper

I’m down for Rousey to win. Then have her challenge Becky at Mania.


----------



## yeahright2

If she´s there, she´s gonna win. So I kinda hope she´s NOT there.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Depends. 

Does the quality of her actual matches warrant watching her bury the entire women's division again? Because if she is in the Rumble, she wins it and goes to face Becky and probably beats her.

They don't really have the depth in the women's roster to warrant what she did during her original run, where the only person who really benefitted in the end was Becky.


----------



## Tobiyama

Ronda probably has to be a heel. I would expect her to be predominantly booed if she were to win.


----------



## Tobiyama

Also if she is there, I hope for wwe’s sake that they intentionally leaked this story to garner interest. Otherwise there are some major leaks within that company.


----------



## Dark Emperor

They'll deffo boo her out the building. She not naturally a likeable person wrestlig wise and there is nothing wrestling fans hate more than a returning star winning the Rumble out of nowhere unless its someone that will be full time going forward like Bayley.


----------



## RainmakerV2

A few boos but mostly positive.


----------



## zodiacF5

All I heard are loud pop when she win


----------



## Dark Emperor

RainmakerV2 said:


> A few boos but mostly positive.


Yeah i was wrong, crowd reaction was great. But it was partly aided by good booking. Smart to get rid of Sasha early (also probably carrying an injury) & make sure Ronda didn't eliminate the two other crowd favs in Bianca & Rhea.


----------



## njcam

Rousey needs to be completely retrained. She looked worst than ever. She kept no-selling everyone and her kicks and punches look so weak. It's so disrespectful to have someone so green in there and winning against the actual talent.


----------



## john sminth

I feel like she got so tired....she exhausted in the first 3 mins


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Rick Sanchez said:


> They should because Rousey winning would suck.


And it does suck. Bayley winning would of been much better.

And if not Bayley then even though she is a fucking jobber, even Liv Morgan would of been better due to actually having a storyline with Becky. 

For the men though, Brock is a good pick but keep him with the belt and just do champion vs champion.

They should unify the belts into one because they totally neglect the title that isnt involved with Lesnar vs Reigns, they dont know what to do with boring Lashley so thats gonna be a failure, especially if that leads to Big E vs Lashley nobody asked for that woke garbage... except the clowns at NBC of course 🙄


----------



## Not Lying

The Definition of Technician said:


> Depends, she'll be cheered vs Charlotte but booed vs Sasha or Asuka.





RainmakerV2 said:


> Maybe not Reigns 2015, but if it gets down to Rousey and Charlotte and it's pretty obvious Rousey is winning, I could see a good amount of boos flowing in. Not chanting for refunds and shit like Reigns 2015 of course, but more boos than cheers.


well now we know 😜


----------

